# Activar puerta desde pc



## 4nub1s (Abr 4, 2007)

Hola estoy recien comenzando en esto de la electronica, el problema que tengo es que me gustaria activar una puerta a traves del pc, la parte de programacion no es el problema pero mi duda esta en como deberia activar la embrilla electrica, alguien me menciono que podia utilizar un rele que con un pulso que enviara desde algun puerto activaria el rele y le daria la corriente a la hembrilla, tambien me dijeron que podia utilizar un 555, la verdad estoy un poco perdido cualquier ayuda seria buenisima, gracias y saludos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Abr 6, 2007)

usa el puerto paralelo de tu pc.

el puerto paralelo en programacion por ejemplo de qbasic se llama creo H080, el caso es que tu mandas el comando de salida por ese puerto en el codigo de tu programa y despues le haces que el codigo saque un numero hacia el puerto de tal forma que el pin del que este conectado tu circuito se active, por ejemplo el numero uno, y esto en binario hace activar un pin o salida de las muchas que tiene el puerto paralelo.

te recomiendo optoaislar tu circuito de la puerta con la salida del computador(osea del puerto paralelo) ya que ese tipo de circuitos son riesgosos para tu computador. (bueno, sino estan debidamente aislados o muy bien diseñados).

en que lenguaje vas a trabajar ?? visual basic ? visual c? o cual ?


----------



## 4nub1s (Abr 9, 2007)

El programa lo haria en c++ .net pero mi problema esta realmente en el circuito, no se si es mas conveniente utilizar un 555 o un rele y si se podra conseguir un ejemplo o algo...


----------



## edugonza (Abr 12, 2007)

hola:
        veo que estas atrapado en el dilema de sacar información fuera del computador, voy a tratar de ayudarte con algo.
El nivel de tension que trabaja el computador es de 5v (ttl), como bien mensionaron en la respuesta anterior, si o si, debe estar muy bien asilado el puerto , ya que de lo contrario automaticamente se quema tu computador.
El lenguaje que tu quieras utilizar para mandar un dato al puerto es indistinto, el tema es el sistema operativo sobre el cual estes trabajando, ya que las versiones nuevas de windows, tienen todo protegido y tendras que desproteger, y hay mucho de eso en la web.
El dato se envia al puerto siempre como palabra, es decir, barios bits juntos, si mandas 0000000, estas apagando todos las salidas del puerto, si mandas 0000001, estas prendiendo el bit 1.
El formato es (direccion,palabra) es decir 888,00000001 , por ejemplo.
En cuanto al circuito, primero tienes que conectar un optoaclopador, (moc3021) por ejemplo, hasta ahi, estamos a 5v (aislados), despues es indistinto lo que le conectes al circuito, mientras este se exite con 5v, por ejemplo si quieres poner un microrelay, la bobina tendria que exitarse con esa tension, o tambien podrias acoplarle un transistor , que generalmente se exitan con niveles ttl.
Es muy importante que definas bien la carga que vas a comandar, para poder definir el elemento de contacto.
Para verificar lo que te estoy diciendo, puedes armarte una plaquita con 8 led y sus respectivas resistencias, todos conectado a sus respectivos optos, y verificar el dato de salida con dichos led, y una vez que todo funcione perfecto, te metes con la carga.
espero haberte ayudado, saludos


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (May 16, 2008)

Hola, aqui te dejo un soft con el diagrama y todo, esto lo hice yo espero que te sirva. No te escribo mas porque ya me tengo que ir. Cualquier duda me dices.

        Saludos para todos desde Cuba...

 Nos pillamos...

                                                                 Neo.


----------



## Neo(el elegido) (Jun 10, 2010)

Saludos a todos.  llevo mucho sin enrtar a la web por problemas con la coneccion
me gustari saber si 4nub1s todavia estas por ahi   y si te sirvio mi aporte??

         Saludos...

                         Neo.


----------



## fede098 (Jun 10, 2010)

neo tu programa es por el puerto paralelo? y como lo conectas y pones en funcionamiento


----------



## Meta (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola:

A mi me funcionó tu aporte a la primera.

Hice una interfaz puerto paralelo v1.2.







Descargar

El que lo haya probado, me cuanta sus impresiones.

Un cordial saludo.


----------

